# Do I need a new lathe?



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I've owned this lathe since I was a kid. Everything I've ever turned has been done on this lathe. I have zero experience turning on any other lathe.









I've done what I know how to do to improve the performance of this lathe, such as sacks of concrete to absorb vibration, but I feel that If I want to improve the quality of my turnings, a new lathe may be in order.









Above is a recent example of the type of turning I like to do.

Every once in awhile the lathe shudders, usually resulting in catching a tool and digging out some grain.

My budget might go up to $1200. I've have had good experience with Grizzly tools. I am open for suggestion.

Bret


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Look at the Nova 16/24. Woodcraft runs them on sale every now and then and it's a great lathe that's in your budget. I think you will find that it runs much smoother than what you have. Add a little extra weight to the stand on the Nova and it's a great lathe.


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't know if its a big deal to you or not but my next lathe will have variable speed. Something to think about. 

I agree about watching sales. My local woodcraft not long ago had the nova for 500 off if I remember right.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

john lucas said:


> Look at the Nova 16/24. Woodcraft runs them on sale every now and then and it's a great lathe that's in your budget. I think you will find that it runs much smoother than what you have. Add a little extra weight to the stand on the Nova and it's a great lathe.


Woodcraft had the Nova 16/24 on sale last month if I recall for $900. I expect it may be on sale again, but towards the end of the year.

This would be a good upgrade. You have managed to create some nice things on the present lathe, but an upgrade should allow you to create more beautiful items, but perhaps with more fun.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

+1 on the Nova. I have one and really like it. That being said I also have the Shopfox (= Grizzly) where I can turn up to 17 in. if I choose. I tend to use the Nova more since I can get lower speeds than the shopfox. Changing speeds on the Nova is quick. I did add a shelf for weight, since some of my projects start a little off balance.
Dave H


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

So far Nova seems the heavy favorite. I will check them out. Thanks


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Lola Ranch said:


> So far Nova seems the heavy favorite. I will check them out. Thanks


I've got the Nova 1624-44 (yes, from Woodcraft when it was on sale!) Very happy with it.

If money had been free, I think I would have chosen the DVR (variable speed) model, but I don't mind stopping to change the speed setting belt.

Meantime ... I can't tell from the photo you posted, have you fitted that with a "twist-link" drive belt? If not, it might help a little.

You've turned some great pieces with that old girl ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you need a new one? Judging by the pic of the item you turned on that old lathe, no you don't need a new one. Would you be happier with a new one? Judging by the pic of the old one and your wobbling/catching issue, yes you certainly would. 

Which one should you get? Well, I don't know. I've heard good things about the Nova mentioned already in this thread. That would be a good place to start.


----------



## Wes Murphy (Mar 7, 2013)

you might try looking this for a possibility. 

RECONDITIONED NOVA 1624-44 Wood Turning Lathe ... $950.00

http://www.novatoolsusa.com/RECONDITIONED-NOVA-1624-44-Wood-Turning-Lathe-24146-R.htm


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you look at the reconditioned, just check if there are shipping charges.

I have a recollection of some earlier threads where the poster mentioned shipping charges which made the reconditioned item the same cost.

The Woodcraft sale price was $900 which is less than the reconditioned.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Some people may disagree but I have seen several negative reports on Grizzly lathes. I don't believe you could go wrong with the Nova.
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TomC said:


> Some people may disagree but I have seen several negative reports on Grizzly lathes.
> Tom


I have read the same. I have a number of Grizzly machines and they have been good additions to the shop. For some reason Grizzly wood lathes have been unusual in getting some not-so-good reviews. I do not know why, but it seems wood lathes are perhaps a weaker line than most of their offerings.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

I recommend the Nova too . 
The DVR if possible , but the 1624-44 if need be . 

I browsed thru your photo album , your turnings are excellent , as is your cabinetry , thanks for letting us have a peek.

PS. The Nova 1624-44 works well when attached to a wall mounted variable speed unit.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Manuka Jock said:


> PS. The Nova 1624-44 works well when attached to a wall mounted variable speed unit.


Interesting ... not wishing to hijack Bret's thread, but do you have a link to some details about this option? (It might not be available here in the land of 110 volts, of course.)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> Interesting ... not wishing to hijack Bret's thread, but do you have a link to some details about this option? (It might not be available here in the land of 110 volts, of course.)
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


no hi-jack here , relevant information added is all :yes:

Sorry , all I have is the memory of working on one in the Otago Woodturners Guild workshop , when I was a member there a few years ago . 

I can't remember if the lathe motor was hardwired in or plugged in to the wall unit.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am wondering if the variable speed mentioned was on a NOVA 3000 rather than the 1624. Same lathe bed, but different head stock.

The Teknatool site mentions Digital Variable Speed option for the NOVA 3000, which seems to be variable control for each pulley option, so not what you may have expected.

Teknatool do not mention the cost.

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathes/3000/nova.htm


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

No , It was as I said it was .

And you have the differences between the Nova 3000 and the 1624-44 wrong . 
The beds are different and the headstocks/motors are essentially the same


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I may have it wrong, but Teknatool do not show an option for Digital Variable Speed for the 1624 on the US site. Perhaps this is only for 240V countries.

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathes/1624/Nova _1624.htm

I cannot tell the differences in the bed from the Teknatool site.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

If you do that well on this lathe why would you want to buy another lathe?
Very nice work, well done.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I may have it wrong, but Teknatool do not show an option for Digital Variable Speed for the 1624 on the US site. Perhaps this is only for 240V countries.
> I cannot tell the differences in the bed from the Teknatool site.


The variable speed unit that I was talking about was not a Teknatool one . 
It was one that was installed by the club , on the wall at that workstation , and the Nova lathe was plugged into it .

The older Nova lathes (3000 series etc) , have the rectangular cross section bed , the later models (XP etc) have the trapezoidal cross section bed.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> Interesting ... not wishing to hijack Bret's thread, but do you have a link to some details about this option? (It might not be available here in the land of 110 volts, of course.)
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


I found this on the net.
Its about the 3000 , but the inverter referred to may work with the 1624-44.

" About a year ago I fitted a 2hp 3 phase motor to my Nova 3000 and a variable frequency inverter to give me full control of the speed without having to change belts."
http://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&rc...vS9a38wx_Bs7f6FXS1T6LYg&bvm=bv.48293060,d.dGI


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Do you need a new lathe? Maybe not. I would try a few fixes to what you have first. It and you seem to operate well. You might try arranging for a shorter belt. You may get some slight slapping with a longer belt. Or, try a link belt. You could check any runout, but you have likely already done that. You might try beefing up the sawhorse assembly you have there. Specifically as in the picture below, run a cross stretcher at the tops of the wood rails (both ends). That might make the top end sturdier.
.

























.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I think I'll try the link belt. I have often wondered how much of problem that long belt causes. 

Where might I find a decent price on one?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I do not know if this is a good price, but Woodcraft carry the link belts.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2020051/4906/4-foot-of-12-link-belt.aspx


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

A cheaper option on the link belt ... Harbor Freight ...


----------



## refueler1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes go buy a new lathe asap. :thumbsup:


----------

